# Latex size for original Milbro



## scooterboi3614 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi People, i'm not sure if this has been asked before, but can anyone advise me on what size tubular latex bands would work best on a Milbro original 1960's fork also would it be best to use brass pins to secure it to the frame.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Originally, those would have been used with 6mm square solid elastics.

Best suited for heavy ammo such as .50cal lead. Extremely long service life. Does require upto about 20 shots to "break in". Can be ordered from Bells of Hythe in the UK.

In my humble opinion, looped 1842, or pseudo tapered 1745 , or green dubdub (Rolyan exercise tube) would also be a fine choice, or Spanish gum rubber.


----------



## scooterboi3614 (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks viper010 I new someone on here would have known exactly what should be on it, I will give the square a go first then try others as you suggested, once again thanks,


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*If you want Latex tubing the 1/4" amber medical tubing....e-bay has some.... Push the tubing thru the hole...quite aways....Now with a 5/16" steel ball...wet the tubing ..incert the 5/16" ball inside of the tubing a good 3/8" tag end......tie the tag end next to the ball with a constrictor knot*

*so the ball does not come back out of the tubing...(Safety Measure Here)...You can use TruMark Red Taper tube set....~AKAOldmiser*


----------



## scooterboi3614 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi there oldmiser
Thanks for the reply looks like I will have to get some of the tubing also from e-bay, I didn't know that there could be umpteen setups for the same slingshot but like I said in my introduction post I am here to learn 
Thanks again

I will let everyone know which way has worked best for me


----------

